# Wireless internet on iMac G3



## The Mac (May 27, 2008)

I bought an imac G3 yesterday and i have a Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter and the driver it came with only supports windows, Wondering if anyone could help me find the driver for it. I want it so i don't have to deal with the wires. Please help me find it so i don't have to buy a airport which cost so much money. I tried so many drivers and none of them work. If anyone could help me find it i will be very thankful and will give you rep. THANKS!

*Driver Needed*

Belkin Wireless G 

USB Network Adapter

*My iMac G3*

Mac OS X

10.3.9 

80GB HD

Processor 400 MHz PowerPC G3

512 MB SD RAM


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 29, 2008)

See if there's any joy for you h_er_e.

I also found t_hi_s.

T_hi_s.

T_hi_s.

And t_hi_s.

Hopefully, from one of those links will come a _'fix'_ for your issue


----------

